# Mixing nutes to get a diff ratio



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 10, 2007)

Does anyone do this besides me? I give my plants at around 50 days a mix of Neptunes Harvest Fish ferts(2-4-1) and 1 teaspoon of Tiger Bloom(1/3 of the recommended dose, it's 2-8-1) for a bloom boost. I get a combined 2.666-6.666-1.333...lol:hubba:. I'm just experimenting. I know the NH is slow release ferts and the TB is quick release. Wanted to see the effects and the plants love it.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 10, 2007)

I get a barrel of plain water, let it sit for 24 hours. Mix in a handful of bat guana and maerl. Then I add Grow, Bloom,Top Max, Alga Mic and a drop of Root Juice, mix it all up and let it "fester" for a  couple of days, stirring from time to time. 

End result is a scum covered, foul smelling, fermenting mixture . The girls sure do love it.

Haven't quite worked out the combined on it yet though   I like to to think of it as a "well balanced diet".


----------



## jjsunderground (Sep 12, 2007)

i use earth juice grow and budswell bat guano for flowering. ive been wanting to try iguana juice grow and bloom, i could use both the grow juice and budswell for flowering for like an overdrive. but first i gotta get pots and soil, then a 400 watt halide. clean my room out and put my computer in the den so nobody has a reason to enter my room. shall be fun.


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 17, 2007)

jjsunderground said:
			
		

> i use earth juice grow and budswell bat guano for flowering. ive been wanting to try iguana juice grow and bloom, i could use both the grow juice and budswell for flowering for like an overdrive. but first i gotta get pots and soil, then a 400 watt halide. clean my room out and put my computer in the den so nobody has a reason to enter my room. shall be fun.



man how things have changed!


----------



## HGB (Dec 17, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Tiger Bloom



try big bloom instead:hubba:   bit more on the OMRI side of organics like


----------

